

Tweet Trumps - timcraft
http://tweettrumps.com/

======
thehodge
wow, finally made something that someone feels is worthy to submit to hacker
news, I'm happy :)

For reference, the app was developed in 24 hours for a twitter hack day, it
uses a tonne of YQL and has problems with accounts with over a million
followers.

